# Mobile Panel Anschlusspunkt



## Sinix (23 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hat schon mal jemand in Flexible Geräteeinstellung/Anschlusspunkt-ID zur Erkennung an welcher Box das Mobile Panel angeschlossen ist benutzt?

1) hats Reibungslos funktioniert?

2) was passiert wenn ich  das gleiche Projekt auf ein TP/MP mit gleicher Auflösung übertrage, das diese Einstellung nicht hat, aber im gleichen Projekt ist?

Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## IBFS (23 Juni 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon mal jemand in Flexible Geräteeinstellung/Anschlusspunkt-ID zur Erkennung an welcher Box das Mobile Panel angeschlossen ist benutzt?
> 
> 1) hats Reibungslos funktioniert?


 
..hat sehr gut funtioniert. ID ausgelesen und an SPS-geschickt.
SPS schaltet dann - ausgehend von meinem Startbild - das bzw. 
die richtigen Unterbilder frei.

Startbild 1 - darin Taste mit variablem Bildaufruf = aufzublendende BILDNUMMER MODUL = ID * 100

d.h. 
ID1-MODUL-BILD-NUMMERn-Bereich = 100-199
ID2-MODUL-BILD-NUMMERn-Bereich = 200-299
ID3-MODUL-BILD-NUMMERn-Bereich = 300-399
ID4-MODUL-BILD-NUMMERn-Bereich = 400-499

so hatte ich es gmacht.






Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> 2) was passiert wenn ich das gleiche Projekt auf ein TP/MP mit gleicher Auflösung übertrage, das diese Einstellung nicht hat, aber im gleichen Projekt ist?


 
Dann wird ja keine ID gesendet, d.h ist dann NULL oder?

Aber was viel schlimmer ist, du hast nach dem Konvertieren vom MOBILPANEL auf TP dann keine DP-Tasten, was ich schon
als sehr sinnvoll erachte und die ich auch genutzt habe.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Sinix (25 Juni 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Dann wird ja keine ID gesendet, d.h ist dann NULL oder?
> 
> ...



...habe Glück und kann gleich einen Versuchsaufbau realisieren. Die DP-Tasten benutze ich in diesem Pojekt nicht, aber gut das du mich daran errinnert hast!

Gruß MK


----------



## Sinix (25 Juni 2010)

...das mit der Box-ID hat auch bei mir gut geklappt. 

Wenn ich den Bediengerätetyp von MP auf TP wechsle wird die Anschlussbox-ID unter Geräteeinstellungen ausgeblendet und für die Variable der Startwert genommen. Beim Zurückwechseln von TP auf MP wird die Variable in Anschlussbox-ID auch nach einer Speicherung wiederhergestellt. Alles was ich brauch


----------



## BlackBird54321 (6 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und noch recht unerfahren also verzeiht mir daher meine unbedachten Fragen .

Könnt ihr mir 1. vielleicht erklären wie man die Box-ID aus einer Mobile Panel Station auslesen kann und 2. wie man im Panel je nach Station den Bildschirm automatisch wechseln lässt?


Vielen Dank schon mal

Edit:

Ok, Teil eins hab ich hinbekommen... Betriebsanleitungen lesen soll ja helfen. Aber das automatische auslesen ist immer noch unklar :-|.


----------



## Sinix (23 August 2010)

Zu 2)

Rein automatisch im Panel wird das wohl nur über ein Script gehen.

Alternative, so hab ich es gemacht, sind 2 Buttons die je nach BOX-ID eingeblendet werden. Ist aber nur bei wenigen Boxen sinnvoll.

MfG


----------



## SPS_79 (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

also bei mir klappt dies mit der Box ID noch nicht.
Ich habe folgenden Aufbau:
1 Mobile Panel 177" PN und 2 Anschlussboxen.
1. Anschlussbox hat die Box ID 0
2. Anschlussbox hat die Box ID 1
Habe die Variablen im Mobile Panel so angelegt wie im Beispiel in der Bedienungsanleitung dargestellt.
Ich bekomme aber keine Box ID Nummer von der Anschlussbox übertragen.
Es steht immer eine 0 in Box ID Variable, auch wenn ich das Mobile Panel in die 2.Anschlussbox einstecke.


Hat jemand schon mal ähnliche Probleme gehabt?



Danke 


Gruß SPS_79


----------



## IBFS (13 Dezember 2013)

BOX-ID  NULL ist nicht sinnvoll. 

Mache bitte 1 und 2!

Was passiert, wenn du in der SPS-BOX-ID Variablen 99 einträgst und dann das Panel ansteckst?

Hast du die internen Variablen in wenigstens einem Panelbild aufgerufen? Du kannst auch Vordergrund + Hintergrund auf Weiß setzen, falls dich die Variablen stören.
Ausserdem müssen die Variablen undabh. vom Bildaufschlag immer aktualisiert werden - siehe Eingenschaften der jeweiligen Variablen.


----------



## SPS_79 (13 Dezember 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> BOX-ID NULL ist nicht sinnvoll.
> 
> Mache bitte 1 und 2!
> Ok kann ich mal ausprobieren. Kann es sein dass alles nicht funktioniert, weil eine BOX-ID 0 ist?
> ...


Muss ich die interne Variable aktualisieren? Das System muss doch beim anstecken des Bedienpanels automatisch die BOX-ID in die interne Variable schreiben.

Ich habe es so konfiguriert wie in der Anleitung siehe Link ab PDF Seite 252
http://support.automation.siemens.c...&lang=de&objid=6AV6645-0BC01-0AX0&caller=view


Gruß SPS_79


----------



## Sinix (13 Dezember 2013)

Kann ja auch mal eine Leitung/Panelbox defekt sein, dann wird Box-ID=0.
IBFS sein Vorschlag mit 1 und 2 mal probieren.


----------



## IBFS (13 Dezember 2013)

SPS_79 schrieb:


> Muss ich die interne Variable aktualisieren? Das System muss doch beim anstecken des Bedienpanels automatisch die BOX-ID in die interne Variable schreiben.



Ich schaue im laufe des Nachmittags, ab 15 Uhr mal in mein Projekt. Falls deine Frage dann noch aktuell ist schicke ich die die Variablendefinition/Aktualisierungsrate


----------



## SPS_79 (13 Dezember 2013)

Frage ist immer noch aktuell, da ich bis jetzt noch nicht an die anlage konnte um weitere Tests zu machen


----------



## SPS_79 (9 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

das Problem mit der Box-ID ist jetzt gelöst.
Ich habe die Varibale Box-ID im Panel begrenzt und wollte damit bei Grenzüberschreitung eine Funktion auslösen.
Dies hat aber irgendwie das Auslesen der Box ID beeinfluss.
Nachdem ich die Grenzwertüberwachung herausgenommen habe hat es sofort funktioniert.


Gruß


----------

